# Sweet Potatoe recipes?



## succ33d (Mar 15, 2006)

Any good sweet potato recipes??

I was thinking of peeling a few, cutting them into slices, then brushing them with butter, and sprinkling cinnamon and sugar on them. 

But I would like some more ideas, so if you have any, feel free to post!!


----------



## Haggis (Mar 15, 2006)

Boiled sweet potato (the purple variety is fantastic) and salt. Enjoy it's natural flavour. Give it a squeeze of lime juice to tweak it.

That's it, never mind this American adding sugar to something that's already so sweet.


----------



## Dina (Mar 15, 2006)

succ33d,
Your idea sounds great but will you be roasting them?  I would boil them then add all of your suggested ingredients, perhaps even some molasses will bring out a great flavor.  I usually cook them in orange and lemon slices and a touch of orange juice.


----------



## kleenex (Mar 15, 2006)

You could cut them into a waffle potato shape and deep fry them.

How about cutting them up into thin slices, add some onions, garlic, salt, pepper, some milk to cover them, some butter and some bread crumbs on top.  Cook at like 375 degrees until fully cooked.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 15, 2006)

love sweet potatoes in savory dishes.  cut in wedges, drizzled with olive oil, salt pepper, thyme or rosemary, roast 30-40 minutes at 350-375 till done, drizzle with balsamic vinegar (white or red) and toss and serve.  really good.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 15, 2006)

amen, Robo.  I was just about to recommend roasting.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 15, 2006)

When I do an oven roast pork or beef, I add both white and sweet potatoe slices and some evoo, rosemary, garlic, onion and thyme..Yummy

kadesma


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 16, 2006)

Treat them like an Idaho/Russet/Irish poato - bake them in the oven or poke a couple of holes in it, put it in a plastic bag (very loosely wrapped) and microwave on high for about 7 minutes.

Split open and drop in lots of butter, some salt and a good healthy dose of fresh ground black pepper. Sour cream and bacon crumbles, chives or scallion tops (or caramelized onions), and maybe some chopped toasted pecans.


----------



## cats (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm in agreement with Michael in that I roast sweet potatoes. I just drizzle the peeled and washed potatoes with light olive oil and sprinkle with S&P. My husband does not like them "sweetened" up with brown sugar, molasses, etc., but rather plain. Since the oven will have to be on for so long, I will roast enough for two meals at a time, and then just nuke the leftovers for the second meal. They last very, very long in the fridge for later reheating, like even as long as a full week.  We grew them in our gardens last year and ended up with tons of them. I found a recipe for Southern Sweet Potato Pecan Bread and made up several loaves. This "bread" turned out excellent and also freezes well.


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 16, 2006)

I usually roast mine too - but I never peel them - I wash them good, cut into chunks, usually mix with white potatoes and sweet onion with some olive oil and spices and cook them at a higher temp 425 - they get crispy on the outside and soft on the inside.


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 17, 2006)

Sometimes I wrap them in foil bake in the oven @400 for about 45 minutes. Depending on what I'm serving, I either just scoop out the the yummy stuff and add butter salt and pepper and mash all together or I add cinnamon and brown sugar and butter.


----------



## Constance (Mar 17, 2006)

I like them best just baked like a regular potato, with nothing added except butter.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 17, 2006)

i like to boil or roast them, then skin and mash them with roasted or boiled butternut squash. then whip in some butter, honey, a splash of milk to adjust thickness, and minced fresh sage and thyme.

a great side dish to go with a plain starch like wild or brown rice.


----------

